# Resources > Education Center >  >  Senior Speech

## Hunter92

Hello, my name is Hunter and I’m a senior at the Coshocton County Career Center in Coshocton, Ohio. Not long ago we started our Senior Project for my College Prep. English class. The mission of our project is to discuss a problem in today’s society and explain how we can fix it in a speech. For my topic, I chose how to interpret dreams. Although my subject isn’t really an issue, it’s something that I’ve always wanted to gain further knowledge in because of its influence on my life.
Part of our senior project includes interviewing someone who’s an expert and gaining professional advice. As you can imagine, I’m having quite a difficult time finding someone in my area who’s an expert in dreams. So, I’ve come to this forum in search of anyone who might be able to answer the questions below that I’ve assembled.

Q1: Do you think that there’s a correlation between dreams and epilepsy? (I ask this because I have epilepsy).

Q2: Can you pick up on a dream after you’ve already woken up?

Q3: How much of an influence do you think that the olfactory sense has on dreams?

Q4: How much do you think drugs affect dreams?

Q5: Why do you think that most people aren’t aware that they’re dreaming when they’re asleep?

Q6: What mental illness has the biggest influence on dreams? Why?

Q7: How much credibility do you think that telepathic dreaming has?

Q8: How important is the parieto-occipito-temporal junction to dreaming?

Q9: What’s the best technique used to induce lucid dreaming?

Q10: Is sleep paralysis more common in people with diseases related to the nervous system?

Q11: Can you recommend any particular good books or articles on this topic?

                Thank you very much for letting me interview you. If you would like to watch me while I give my speech, which will be about ten minutes long, I will have to message you back at a later time, as my teacher has not yet informed me on the date that we are giving our speeches. All I know is that it will be during the second week of May, but I do not know the exact date.

Again, thank you for your time and have a good day.

----------


## nina

I'm sorry but there are no "experts" here. You'll need to email your questions to a sleep scientist or researcher or some other personal who actually works in that field if you want your project to have any sort of credibility. Try Stephen Laberge.

----------


## dakotahnok

*Yeah there aren't really any experts that have any weight behind what they say. 

I'm sure that we could answer your questions but they won't be creditable.*

----------


## Hunter92

That's okay, I was just hoping that someone here might be a scientist. I was fortunate enough to have one of the neurologists that I e-mailed message me back before my interview was due. Thanks guys.

----------

